# Idaho modern oldtimer builds underground & solar $50 houses



## Matt Derrick (May 1, 2016)

i think the house in this video is beautiful, i'd totally live there.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Oct 29, 2016)

I was about to post that video lol. That guy is genius


----------

